# 86 Yamaha Phazer For Sell



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

*SOLD 86 Yamaha Phazer For Sell*

I'm selling my Yamaha Phazer. 650$ or Best Offer.

It starts every time and is very reliable. This is a great sled for ice fishing or a starter sled for kids. If you need a sled to stay at your cabin this is the one for you.

Thanks,
BugBuilder


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

Snowmobile is sold. :grin:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Cool sleds, I've owned sooo many of those over the years, light and fun.


-DallanC


----------

